# Show us your dress!



## Dream.A.Dream

I love looking at wedding dresses :D


----------



## booflebump

I would if I could but not one pic of it exists online :cry:

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh no :( xx


----------



## booflebump

katy said:


> Oh no :( xx

Its annoying! Although it does stop me from showing it to nosy RL people who want a gander before the big day! Its so lovely though, cant wait till it arrives in the shop

x


----------



## Heidi

This was my wedding dress i loved it :cloud9:

https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's beautiful Heidi xx


----------



## Linzi

Thats beautiful Heidi actually looks incredibly like mine... infact scarily. Mine was a maggie though x


----------



## MrsVenn

This was mine (in ivory):

https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/zoom4.php?image=mermaid930l.jpg 

Me in it...goes to show how different it looks on you!

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/confetti.jpg
https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-283-1.jpg
https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-291-1.jpg


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, that's gorgeous xx


----------



## booflebump

Mrs Venn, thats beautiful. What a gorgeous figure too xxx


----------



## binxyboo

mine 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/chw77/CIMG0126.jpg?t=1276935729
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625552_8286.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625531_3228.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625803_4534.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625772_419.jpg


----------



## Heidi

Linzi said:


> Thats beautiful Heidi actually looks incredibly like mine... infact scarily. Mine was a maggie though x

I think i remember you posting photos of your dress before and me saying the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## Pops

Gorgeous dresses :cloud9:

Not showing mine but not long to wait till you can all see!! :yipee:

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

booflebump said:


> Mrs Venn, thats beautiful. What a gorgeous figure too xxx

It's long gone at the moment, hopefully I'll be able to get it back :haha: If not, it's big knicks all the way! xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Pops said:


> Gorgeous dresses :cloud9:
> 
> Not showing mine but not long to wait till you can all see!! :yipee:
> 
> xxx

Ooo can't wait to see yours! Is it being made to order? xxx


----------



## Pops

MrsVenn said:


> Pops said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dresses :cloud9:
> 
> Not showing mine but not long to wait till you can all see!! :yipee:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ooo can't wait to see yours! Is it being made to order? xxxClick to expand...

Not made to order hun in the sense of being a one off but it is a Jenny Packham so it is being hand made to my measurements which is great but it was the measurements taken 2 weeks before we found out about Missy :haha:

Guess who is on a get tummy toned mission straight after she gets here!!

xxx


----------



## princess_bump

gorgeous dresses everyone :cloud9: i can't wait to wear mine, though i've keep it close to my chest for now :lol:


----------



## MrsVenn

Pops said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pops said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dresses :cloud9:
> 
> Not showing mine but not long to wait till you can all see!! :yipee:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ooo can't wait to see yours! Is it being made to order? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not made to order hun in the sense of being a one off but it is a Jenny Packham so it is being hand made to my measurements which is great but it was the measurements taken 2 weeks before we found out about Missy :haha:
> 
> Guess who is on a get tummy toned mission straight after she gets here!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Ooo wonderful choice of designer! It'll be gorgeous for sure :thumbup:

As for tummy toned, big knicks and keep a pair of scissors in your bag :haha: xxx


----------



## amylk87

MrsVenn said:


> This was mine (in ivory):
> 
> https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/zoom4.php?image=mermaid930l.jpg
> 
> Me in it...goes to show how different it looks on you!
> 
> https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/confetti.jpg
> https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-283-1.jpg
> https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-291-1.jpg

I've picked that dress, its gorgeous :D


----------



## chelleb2

This was mine :) maggie sottero 'krystalin marie'

https://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt166/ChelleCowie/COWIE-BROWN-2011.jpg
https://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt166/ChelleCowie/Our%20Professional%20Wedding%20Photos/9836352467a11500534041l.jpg
https://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt166/ChelleCowie/Our%20Professional%20Wedding%20Photos/9836352467a11501045299l.jpg


----------



## tmr1234

i have picked mine at last but dnt know if oh will like it he seen a pic of it ages ago and just seid it lokks funny
 



Attached Files:







1206.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 16


----------



## R&G2007

tmr1234 said:


> i have picked mine at last but dnt know if oh will like it he seen a pic of it ages ago and just seid it lokks funny

Very dramatic, I love it.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

tmr- that's beautiful. Very different 

I've actually surprised myself, the stuff I like looking on the net is the complete opposite of what I thought I'd want xx


----------



## Kimboowee

The only pic I can find of mine its a dodgy colour! Its gorgeous in ivory but not so much in blue so non-ones seeing it!


----------



## MiissDior

https://www.ktbridal.co.uk/images/rj/54043_1.jpg
But mines in Ivory instead​


----------



## lynne192

i'm unsure what i want dress wise for my wedding yet but want a white and red theme, soo gonna try and go with that, maybe a white dress with a red sash and red star somewhere.... 

anyone see anything like this or can suggest anything :D


----------



## Niki

how do i add a pic lol!!


----------



## Niki

tmr1234 said:


> i have picked mine at last but dnt know if oh will like it he seen a pic of it ages ago and just seid it lokks funny


OMG That is gorgeous hun!!


----------



## Niki

This is mine, it arrives next month :) :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

niki i picked a dress the same as that last time we was going to get wed 2 yrs ago but had to put it off with finding out i was preg. They are really gorgeous and was gunna have 1 agane but seen the red 1 and fell in love


----------



## Bocket

Hi everyone

I'm new here but thought I'd start by showing you the dress I've picked....

https://www.jasminebridal.com/J_1_1...002&j_line_no=LINE20080821006&j_line_season=B


----------



## ragdoll

Thats a lovely dress. Similar to my friends dress

Here is mine.
Saw a very similar one in a bridal shop for £700. Found this on ebay for £350.
 



Attached Files:







Marilyn1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10









Marilyndet1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10









5928_116298793041_760283041_2293319_7069436_n.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 18









1.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bocket

wow that's gorgeous hun! Really suits u! What a bargin too!! xxx


----------



## KKSARAH

There all beautiful dresses, I dont have a photo of mine :( but I do pick it up on Wednesday am so excited but it does need to be taken in.
Its called Fantasy by foverever yours.

Thanks for sharing your special day dresses xx

:hug:


----------



## c1reid

Hope this works,this is mine.tried it on today,really love it :)



https://www.faragebride.com/en/collection/series1/img19.jpg#img19.jpg


----------



## tmr1234

beautiful dresses ladys iam really having 2nd throts on getting a red dress i really love it but will it look ok and will i not feel cheated out of the white wedding dress


----------



## R&G2007

Here is mine : )))))

https://www.bootsphoto.com/studio?creation_id=8909373


----------



## amylk87

I love my dress, its so beautiful :) (Benjamin Roberts, 930)




Can't wait to wear it on saturday!


----------



## ragdoll

Saturday!!!!!!! So soon.
Have a nice day and I will keep my fingers crossed for nice weather.


----------



## myasmumma

mine is this :) im in love!! https://www.bestbridalprices.com/alexia-wedding-dresses-style-1080-p-33563.html


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Everyone's dresses are gorgeous. Can't wait to go trying on. It's what I'm spending my 21st doing :D (on the 12th :yipee:) xx


----------



## myasmumma

good luck with finding a dress its so much fun, although when you think you found it, keep looking you may be surprised...i was set on a alfred angelo 1516...thought that was the one..that is however until i set eyes on my dress and nothing comes close...its really true when they say you just know :)


----------



## tmr1234

myasmumma said:


> mine is this :) im in love!! https://www.bestbridalprices.com/alexia-wedding-dresses-style-1080-p-33563.html

that is the smae dress as mine but mine is red


----------



## myasmumma

tmr1234 said:


> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> mine is this :) im in love!! https://www.bestbridalprices.com/alexia-wedding-dresses-style-1080-p-33563.html
> 
> that is the smae dress as mine but mine is redClick to expand...

good choice :) i just think it is soo stunning


----------



## Ang3l

This was my dress:

https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=C-C-154.jpg

https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=C-C-654.jpg


----------



## lynne192

i got my dress for £35 off of ebay was worth £450 :D got it few days ago it is beautiful and fits like a dream :D 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/meindress2.jpg
me in the dress

pictures of the dress itself.
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/frontofdress.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/detailofdress.jpg


----------



## mrsgtobe

this is me in the dress ive picked...although mines ordered n diamond white and is comin in november wooooo!
Its dizzie lizzie ss48
 



Attached Files:







Photo0401.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 17









Photo0402.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MandyV

https://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af305/mandyv1010/81a26827.jpg

My dress :) it was bustled in this pic it had a chapel length train I love/loved my dress :)


----------



## honeybee2

mrsgtobe...you look stunning. You made the right choice!!!


----------



## ragdoll

Lynne, great bargain. Mine was off ebay too. Not as much of a steal as yours but still got it half the retail price.
Everyone's dresses are lovely


----------



## princess_bump

wow! stunning, stunning ladies! looking forward to adding mine soon :happydance:


----------

